

A Jewel at the Heart of Quantum Physics (2013) - retupmoc01
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20130917-a-jewel-at-the-heart-of-quantum-physics/

======
emmelaich
You may remember
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Hodges](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Hodges)
as the author of Alan Turing: The Enigma of Intelligence

------
justinpombrio
[http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=1537](http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=1537)

------
hliyan
"could also facilitate the search for a theory of quantum gravity"

So is it coming in where String Theory got stuck, or is it actually aiming for
a GUT?

------
euyyn
Thanks for sharing!

